

Show HN: Read RFCs from your command line with rfc - hk__2
https://github.com/bfontaine/rfc#readme

======
smoyer
Very nice ... though the RFC I'm currently working on is a draft version and
it would be cool to be able to type something like:

~/bin/rfc draft-ietf-scim-api-01

As an aside, I had to replace sh with bash to get the installer to work.

~~~
hk__2
Thank you for your feedback, I updated the readme.

~~~
james2vegas
$ checkbashisms ./rfc possible bashism in ./rfc line 74 (should be 'b = a'):
if [ "$COMMIT" == "$new_commit" ]; then

$ checkbashisms install.sh possible bashism in install.sh line 3 ('function'
is useless): function __install_rfc() { possible bashism in install.sh line 49
(unsafe echo with backslash): echo "\n# Added by 'rfc' installer\nexport
PATH=\$PATH:\$HOME/bin" \

but above and beyond that, it requires GNU grep (uses GNU extension
--excludes) to run the script itself

